# panic(cpu 0): Unable to find driver for this platform: "PowerBook6,5"



## jullisk (Nov 3, 2008)

My daughter in her eagerness to create more disc space deleted a bunch of files on her computer and now has this error message (above) with the bottom line reading panic: We are hanging here. she bought this iBook G4 from her sister it is a 14 inch screen. wer do not have any of the original discs. can you help?


----------

